# (Nikon 70 200 VR Refurb + TC 14) OR (Sigma 70 200 OS + Nikon 300 F4 used)



## vishal_pdesai (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, 
I use the Nikon D90 and plan to buy a telephoto lense for Potrait and wildlife photography.

Initially I was planning to buy a refurbished Nikon 70-200 VR and a TC14 to handle both the options as I have read a lot of good reviews for Nikon 70 200.

Now I am thinking of whether to go for option 1 which will cost me ($1900 + $200) or try the below option to cover a good range at the same price.

Sigma 70 200 OS and Nikon 300mm f4 used ($1200 + $800)
Could someone please let me know, which one would be the better option for good quality photographs?


----------



## Pictorbski (May 1, 2012)

I have the Nikon 300 f4 (non-afs) and it is a sweet lens! Sharpest lens I've ever owned. I'd buy it with the new sigma 70-200 OSII.


----------



## cannpope (May 2, 2012)

I have a Nikkor 70-200 VR for sale.   It's listed in the Buy/Sell forum and far less than $1,900.


----------

